# Portable Sabaj Amp/DACs



## RockStar2005

Welcome to the Sabaj portable amp/DAC discussion thread! Please feel free to post your thoughts here. 

I do not (currently) own any of their products, but felt the need for a thread like this to be established. 

So let's hear it!


----------



## Researcher

Hey, sabaj`s prices are increasing on amazon !! i think those guys had a look at here!


----------



## RockStar2005

Researcher said:


> Hey, sabaj`s prices are increasing on amazon !! i think those guys had a look at here!



Wow I just checked, and you're right!!

F'ing Sabaj!!! lol


----------



## Quequacio96

Hello guys. Finally the DA3 arrived. Load a few photos of the dac and the cable below, it comes with a single type-c to usb cable.
You can choose whether to use the balanced output or the non-balanced output. You can choose after how many seconds the display will turn off automatically. Also you can set the Rolloff on 3 different choices.
On the site there are drivers to make it go with Windows but it also works without, with the drivers supports DSD natively.
I took it to use it on OnePlus 3, I used a type-C to USB adapter on the phone and a cable that was the same as that supplied by SABAj but shorter to connect it to the dac. The connection does not give problems, no rustle, works with all the apps (spotify, power amp, tidal, netflix ...)
The DA3 has no internal battery, it turns on automatically when the OTG setting is activated on the phone, then it can be switched off and on by the central button.
Unfortunately, it uses a lot of battery, in fact, the phone really downloads quickly according to the house uses about 800mW, much more than the phone itself uses for daily operations. It drops 2/3 times faster in my case, for this reason I do not know if I will keep it ... Never being at home and often using the phone as a source is not very good for me.
I add that after 1 hour of listening to high volumes heats a bit '.. but nothing excessive, it is probably normal
AUDIO
I was very impressed, tried with Momentum in ear, Mometum over ear 2.0, Superlux HD 681 evo. I was not expecting this sound, tried with Sultans of swing Dires Straits and other songs of all genres. I have not tried it for a long time but what I can tell you is that of power it has enough, my headphones do not have a high impedance but it was enough to reach 20 for very high volumes ...
It gives a lot of three-dimensionality to the sound, the low frequencies have been attenuated on the mometum in ear but improved a lot in quality ... much drier and more precise bass. The sound of the guitar in Romeo And Juliet is really great. Overall, the sound improves a lot. Power has it .. Compared to Fiio Q1 mkii is another planet, the sound is more precise and clearer. I call it more "open".
If you want information or curiosity I am available to give you information to clarify any doubts
Too bad for the excessive consumption of battery on mobile phones, in my opinion should be bought for use with PCs or laptops but not mobile phones or other sources with small batteries

Tomorrow I upload the photos, including photos on the scale to see the precise weight.

ps. excuse me for my english. I use google translate. If you don't understand anything ask me for questions.


----------



## turbo87

Can you elaborate on the comparison to the FIIO Q1 MK2? I was looking at both of these (SABAJ D3 and FIIO Q1). In the US, the FIIO is $100 and the D3 is $110. My main use case is going to be mobile with my IPHONE/IPAD. Looks like power wise, I should stay away from the D3 and maybe look at D2. But than the Q1 is made for the IPHONE use. Decisions..


----------



## Quequacio96

turbo87 said:


> Can you elaborate on the comparison to the FIIO Q1 MK2? I was looking at both of these (SABAJ D3 and FIIO Q1). In the US, the FIIO is $100 and the D3 is $110. My main use case is going to be mobile with my IPHONE/IPAD. Looks like power wise, I should stay away from the D3 and maybe look at D2. But than the Q1 is made for the IPHONE use. Decisions..


For Iphone Q1 mkii....
Having the internal battery and being perfectly compatible with iphone you will not have any problem. In my opinion DA3 is better ... But it sacrifices the use with mobile devices.


----------



## turbo87

Thanks. Any thoughts on the SABAJ D2? I believe its the same DAC as the D3? Its smaller and probably mobile friendly.


----------



## Quequacio96

turbo87 said:


> Thanks. Any thoughts on the SABAJ D2? I believe its the same DAC as the D3? Its smaller and probably mobile friendly.


The consumption declared by the house is the same for both DA2 and DA3 it seems to me. However the DA2 has given some problems of rustling with some phones ... DA 3 runs very very well. The top would be to find a cable to y ... To get the otg from the phone and at the same time power for DA3 (power bank) but then I have to carry around 5 kg of equipment .... At this point I wait for bait some device similar to Fiio Btr1 ... But with more quality (the fiio Q5 costs too much)


----------



## Quequacio96

I forgot to write that with the otg connection (on the phone) the DA3 is about 96khz, probably with audio player pro goes even further.


----------



## Chein (Apr 20, 2018)

If you want something with the same sound as the DA3 but with a built-in battery you have to go for the SMSL IQ, which is a little more expensive as of now


----------



## RockStar2005

Chein said:


> If you want something with the same sound as the DA3 but with a built-in battery you have to go for the SMSL IQ, which is a little more expensive as of now



Dual DAC too? Nice! Sounds like a great option. 

How does it "play" with Android? Do you need an OTG cable? If so, does it come with one? And is the port on it MicroUSB or USB-C?


----------



## RockStar2005

Quequacio96 said:


> Hello guys. Finally the DA3 arrived. Load a few photos of the dac and the cable below, it comes with a single type-c to usb cable.
> You can choose whether to use the balanced output or the non-balanced output. You can choose after how many seconds the display will turn off automatically. Also you can set the Rolloff on 3 different choices.
> On the site there are drivers to make it go with Windows but it also works without, with the drivers supports DSD natively.
> I took it to use it on OnePlus 3, I used a type-C to USB adapter on the phone and a cable that was the same as that supplied by SABAj but shorter to connect it to the dac. The connection does not give problems, no rustle, works with all the apps (spotify, power amp, tidal, netflix ...)
> ...



Very cool review que! 

So the cable is MicroUSB to MicroUSB-C or are both ends Type-C?? How long is the cable Sabaj supplied?? 

Yeah that is unfortunate on the battery drain. But great that it sounds so fantastic!

Sultans of Swing, nice! 

Yeah I used to own the Sennheiser HD1 Over-Ear (wired) headphones until about 2 mos ago. Now I upgraded to the Bowers & Wilkins P7, which I absolutely love. The Momentum Over-Ear 2.0 and the HD1 Over-Ear are actually the SAME exact headphone with the same exact sound signature. Only difference besides the name change is that the HD1 has a slightly widened headband for a bit more comfort.


----------



## RockStar2005

turbo87 said:


> Can you elaborate on the comparison to the FIIO Q1 MK2? I was looking at both of these (SABAJ D3 and FIIO Q1). In the US, the FIIO is $100 and the D3 is $110. My main use case is going to be mobile with my IPHONE/IPAD. Looks like power wise, I should stay away from the D3 and maybe look at D2. But than the Q1 is made for the IPHONE use. Decisions..



There's a D3 and a DA3. Which one are you referring to? The D3 is a desktop amp where the DA3 is portable.


----------



## Chein (Apr 20, 2018)

RockStar2005 said:


> Dual DAC too? Nice! Sounds like a great option.
> 
> How does it "play" with Android? Do you need an OTG cable? If so, does it come with one? And is the port on it MicroUSB or USB-C?



Yes, basically Sabaj and SMSL probably used the same OEMs for some of their products considering they pretty much look alike, X4 = DA1, IDEA = DA2, IQ = DA3 with built-in battery.
The IQ has a different internal layout but still uses a dual Q2C and the exact same components inside. The measurements are also pretty much alike.

The IQ uses a micro-USB input and comes with 3 cables => 1m USB to micro-USB, short micro-USB to micro-USB,  short USB-C to micro-USB.
The DA3 uses a USB-C input and comes with 1 cable => 1m USB to USB-C.

I don't think the IQ needs an OTG cable since it's designed for portable usage.
I only have the DA3 so can't help you much with the IQ ^^


----------



## Chein (Apr 20, 2018)

Quequacio96 said:


> Hello guys. Finally the DA3 arrived. Load a few photos of the dac and the cable below, it comes with a single type-c to usb cable.
> You can choose whether to use the balanced output or the non-balanced output. You can choose after how many seconds the display will turn off automatically. Also you can set the Rolloff on 3 different choices.
> On the site there are drivers to make it go with Windows but it also works without, with the drivers supports DSD natively.
> I took it to use it on OnePlus 3, I used a type-C to USB adapter on the phone and a cable that was the same as that supplied by SABAj but shorter to connect it to the dac. The connection does not give problems, no rustle, works with all the apps (spotify, power amp, tidal, netflix ...)
> ...



Thank you for the review. I feel less alone enjoying this little gem 
Yeah, this one is more designed for desktop or semi-portable usage, during a travel with powerbank for example.


----------



## turbo87

RockStar2005 said:


> There's a D3 and a DA3. Which one are you referring to? The D3 is a desktop amp where the DA3 is portable.


Yeah I meant da3. Now I am wondering about the IQ. With its own battery, I am thinking I can use it with iPhone using the standard camera connection cable. The USB 2 one. It’s $40 more bucks than the Fiio.


----------



## RockStar2005

Chein said:


> Yes, basically Sabaj and SMSL probably used the same OEMs for some of their products considering they pretty much look alike, X4 = DA1, IDEA = DA2, IQ = DA3 with built-in battery.
> The IQ has a different internal layout but still uses a dual Q2C and the exact same components inside. The measurements are also pretty much alike.
> 
> The IQ uses a micro-USB input and comes with 3 cables => 1m USB to micro-USB, short micro-USB to micro-USB,  short USB-C to micro-USB.
> ...



That's awesome! Yeah considering the battery drain issue with the DA3, the IQ sounds like a nice alternative, and only $20 more now that Sabaj raised the price to $119. lol 

So does the IQ sound as good as the DA3? Does it have a strong amp?

Hmm ok. Well then that's another plus for the SMSL, b/c I've read that some ppl have issues when trying to use the DA3 with Android, but not sure if that's true for all Android phones. And not sure if u need an OTG cable to connect or not. The issue there is I can't seem to find any OTG 6" cables that are Type C to Type C. But the IQ comes with a short (I assume 6"?) USB-c to Micro-USB cable, so it's all good there. So for me I'd prob choose the SMSL IQ. I used to have to the $300 Oppo HA-2 portable amp/DAC. Wonder how the IQ holds up against that or the newer HA-2SE? And against the DFR? If anyone knows, please feel free to chime in! 

That's fine. You've given me PLENTY of great info, so thanks!!


----------



## RockStar2005

turbo87 said:


> Yeah I meant da3. Now I am wondering about the IQ. With its own battery, I am thinking I can use it with iPhone using the standard camera connection cable. The USB 2 one. It’s $40 more bucks than the Fiio.



Ok. 

I guess you could try that. I have Android so not sure on the right cable to buy. When I used to have the Oppo HA-2, it came with like EVERY cable you could possibly want, including one for iPhone. But it was $300, came in stitched leather binding, and could be used as a battery pack too. lol I'm thinking now I can get AS GOOD sound with something around the IQ's price though. So if I ever do feel the need to get a portable amp/DAC, right now, the IQ is prob at the top of my list.


----------



## Quequacio96

RockStar2005 said:


> Very cool review que!
> 
> So the cable is MicroUSB to MicroUSB-C or are both ends Type-C?? How long is the cable Sabaj supplied??
> 
> ...


The cable is from type - c (for the DA3) and usb type - A


----------



## Quequacio96




----------



## Chein (Apr 21, 2018)

RockStar2005 said:


> That's awesome! Yeah considering the battery drain issue with the DA3, the IQ sounds like a nice alternative, and only $20 more now that Sabaj raised the price to $119. lol
> 
> So does the IQ sound as good as the DA3? Does it have a strong amp?
> 
> ...



Dunno about the length actually, just saw them in an unboxing video on youtube. There is no specification about their length anywhere 

Well, didn't compare the DA3 and IQ but they probably have a really similar sound since they are using the exact same components of the exact same brands. 
The amp is exactly the same, the Q2C has the particularity of being a DAC+AMP in one chip, so it should have as much power as the DA3.

No idea if it would compare to the HA-2, never tried it. But to me it sounds better than my Aune X1S and my DFR if it can be a reference. It drives my K712 way better than the DFR, has less power than the X1S but the DA3 still sounds more natural to my ears.

As I said in another topic, the DFR still has the advantage of its form factor and its low consumption... but its sound quality isn't quite as good. I probably would go with the IQ if I needed a portable device nowadays.


----------



## Quequacio96

I would be curious to try smsl IQ but I would first understand if attacking a type-c phone begins to take energy from the phone's battery to charge its internal ... Or it works with the internal one and not from problems. If it worked and I was sure I take it and I try it a little


----------



## RockStar2005

Chein said:


> Dunno about the length actually, just saw them in an unboxing video on youtube. There is no specification about their length anywhere
> 
> Well, didn't compare the DA3 and IQ but they probably have a really similar sound since they are using the exact same components of the exact same brands.
> The amp is exactly the same, the Q2C has the particularity of being a DAC+AMP in one chip, so it should have as much power as the DA3.
> ...



Oh ok. 

Ok.........yeah, but I didn't want to assume that since the supporting tech of a DAC/amp can make a difference on the sound as well. Very cool! Having a powerful amp is important b/c even if your headphones/earphones are low impedance, I myself have an ever-growing collection of Hi-Res music, and many times those albums are mastered or remastered at lower volumes on purpose. This is so when you raise the volume up it doesn't sound overwhelming like mp3s and even sometimes CDs can. So for THAT reason, a stronger amp would ensure that you can fully enjoy the quieter songs/albums like this.

Wow! Better than the $309 Aune X1S and $199 DFR eh? That is VERY impressive. I def have to keep the IQ (and DA3) in mind then!

Yeah. I'd prob choose the IQ if I were to go back to using external amp/DACs again. The DFR smaller size is prob its biggest advantage at this point. But if it's both more expensive and offers less quality than the IQ or DA3, then I just can't justify it really. If someone just wanted improvement and a small size and didn't care about cost, then maybe it'd be good for them. But most ppl won't wanna pay more and get less. Two years ago the DFR was maybe better than the rest, but now it seems it no longer can keep up.


----------



## RockStar2005

Quequacio96 said:


> I would be curious to try smsl IQ but I would first understand if attacking a type-c phone begins to take energy from the phone's battery to charge its internal ... Or it works with the internal one and not from problems. If it worked and I was sure I take it and I try it a little



The Oppo HA-2 I used to have came with a SPECIAL connector cable that was "OTG" on BOTH sides, which made it so the HA-2 (which HAD its own battery) wouldn't automatically start taking power from your phone. eBay has it, though you would need a MicroUSB to Type C adapter for it I guess. 

Has anyone in here tried the cable for the IQ on an Android phone? Does the supplied cable it comes with do the same thing (prevent phone from charging it), or does it force the phone to charge it?? Chein????? lol


----------



## Chein

RockStar2005 said:


> The Oppo HA-2 I used to have came with a SPECIAL connector cable that was "OTG" on BOTH sides, which made it so the HA-2 (which HAD its own battery) wouldn't automatically start taking power from your phone. eBay has it, though you would need a MicroUSB to Type C adapter for it I guess.
> 
> Has anyone in here tried the cable for the IQ on an Android phone? Does the supplied cable it comes with do the same thing (prevent phone from charging it), or does it force the phone to charge it?? Chein????? lol



No idea about that. I don't own the IQ 

I've also seen good reviews about the Topping NX4DSD (ES9038) as a built-in battery DAC with good power or the Cyrus Soundkey as a small form factor DAC. They might also be good alternatives. I didn't personally listen to any of them though


----------



## RockStar2005

Chein said:


> No idea about that. I don't own the IQ
> 
> I've also seen good reviews about the Topping NX4DSD (ES9038) as a built-in battery DAC with good power or the Cyrus Soundkey as a small form factor DAC. They might also be good alternatives. I didn't personally listen to any of them though



Dahmmit! Ok. lol 

I C. Cool. Do either of those have a dual DAC setup like the DA3 and IQ?? Doesn't seem like either does, but I figure I'd ask. I believe having a dual DAC setup would increase the quality, and since the DA3 and IQ are about that price, I'd be wanting that too for other alternatives as well. 


Thanks!


----------



## Chein (Apr 21, 2018)

Quequacio96 said:


> I would be curious to try smsl IQ but I would first understand if attacking a type-c phone begins to take energy from the phone's battery to charge its internal ... Or it works with the internal one and not from problems. If it worked and I was sure I take it and I try it a little


I have no idea. Well it would be pointless having a built-in battery if it's for drawing power from the phone instead, so I doubt it's the case 



RockStar2005 said:


> Dahmmit! Ok. lol
> 
> I C. Cool. Do either of those have a dual DAC setup like the DA3 and IQ?? Doesn't seem like either does, but I figure I'd ask. I believe having a dual DAC setup would increase the quality, and since the DA3 and IQ are about that price, I'd be wanting that too for other alternatives as well.
> 
> ...



Just pointing out alternatives, it's always hard to choose the right one 
There is also the Hidizs DH1000 which got kickstarted that will provide 2 separate channels, but instead of using 2* Q2C it'll use 2* K2M (DAC) + 2* ES9601K (AMP). It's way more expensive though 

My guess would be having 2 separate component paths processing one channel each (like the DA3, IQ, DH1000) provides better channel separation. Since they interfere less with each other the dynamic range should be higher and the crosstalk lower than with a single DAC/AMP. It's surely doable with a single DAC/AMP channel, but the implementation probably needs to be way more elaborated and expensive to compensate. This is just a guess though, I'm far from knowing everything about how audio engineering works in those little boxes.


----------



## RockStar2005

Chein said:


> I have no idea. Well it would be pointless having a built-in battery if it's for drawing power from the phone instead, so I doubt it's the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but I remember when I tried a different cable than the one that came with my Oppo, it was using the phone to charge it, so it CAN happen. lol But until someone says so on the IQ, I will assume the supplied cables prevent that. 

WAY MORE expensive is right!!! What??!! I think I'll pass. LOL 

Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. I think my Oppo HA-2 had only 1 DAC, but a few years ago you had to pay more for quality than you do now, so I'd rather have dual DACs. My LG V30 has the Quad DAC, which is probably why it sounds so dahmn good! When I compared my old HTC 10 and the LG V20 to the $300 HA-2, I couldn't hear any difference, which was definitely a nice surprise, and why I sold off the HA-2 soon after. Eventually the V30 came out and I felt it was time to upgrade my 10 to it. 

No I'd say you're prob right. You would need really high-end supporting tech for the DAC & amp in order to compensate for there just being one DAC I'm sure.


----------



## turbo87

Ok, so both the da3 and the IQ have two separate dacs. But am I going to notice a difference in SE MODE. Or only in the BALANCED MODE?

Btw: Rockstar, can you run your P7 in balanced mode?


----------



## RockStar2005 (Apr 22, 2018)

turbo87 said:


> Ok, so both the da3 and the IQ have two separate dacs. But am I going to notice a difference in SE MODE. Or only in the BALANCED MODE?
> 
> Btw: Rockstar, can you run your P7 in balanced mode?



Hi turbo,

That's a great question. I believe you WOULD still notice a difference even in SE mode with their being two DACs on either device. The reason being, my LG V30 features a Quad DAC setup, and the fact that so many believe it to be THE audiophile phone says a lot about it. I believe what Chein said in the last half of his post above makes a lot of sense and seems to follow what I've read elsewhere about having more than one DAC on a device.

Another great question. I myself wondered this too. In fact, about a month ago I set out to find a balanced cable that would actually fit in my P7's "unique" connection, which requires you to remove the magnetic ear pad in order to access the connection port. Unfortunately, Bowers & Wilkins does not make a balanced cable that would fit my P7 (which they confirmed to me via e-mail), and I wasn't able to find a third-party one that looked like it would fit either. It sux, because I am curious to see if I would notice a difference between a regular and a balanced cable. Though my P7s already sound so incredible compared to the MANY other headphones I've tried (esp after I EQ'd them using my "Magic EQ", which seems to work on 3-4 other headphones I've tried as well), so it's not really a BIG deal for me. But I DO remain curious lol............................................


----------



## Chein

turbo87 said:


> Ok, so both the da3 and the IQ have two separate dacs. But am I going to notice a difference in SE MODE. Or only in the BALANCED MODE?
> 
> Btw: Rockstar, can you run your P7 in balanced mode?


It's processing each channel in two different paths up to the jack socket no matter what, but instead of processing a balanced signal, which means creating a hot signal (+) and a cold signal (-) in each path, it'll create a single signal in each path. So yeah, it's useful even in SE mode because it's separating the channels in different paths entirely up to the jack socket. Even though balanced is probably even better, but I didn't try it


----------



## RockStar2005

Chein said:


> It's processing each channel in two different paths up to the jack socket no matter what, but instead of processing a balanced signal, which means creating a hot signal (+) and a cold signal (-) in each path, it'll create a single signal in each path. So yeah, it's useful even in SE mode because it's separating the channels in different paths entirely up to the jack socket. Even though balanced is probably even better, but I didn't try it



Thanks Chein. 

And for someone like me who presently DOESN'T have the option of using a balanced cable, it's even more important for me to have at least a Dual DAC setup in order to gain a more hiss-free and higher quality sound quality output.


----------



## RockStar2005 (Apr 23, 2018)

Chein said:


> I have no idea. Well it would be pointless having a built-in battery if it's for drawing power from the phone instead, so I doubt it's the case
> 
> Just pointing out alternatives, it's always hard to choose the right one
> There is also the Hidizs DH1000 which got kickstarted that will provide 2 separate channels, but instead of using 2* Q2C it'll use 2* K2M (DAC) + 2* ES9601K (AMP). It's way more expensive though  /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## RockStar2005

Chein said:


> It's processing each channel in two different paths up to the jack socket no matter what, but instead of processing a balanced signal, which means creating a hot signal (+) and a cold signal (-) in each path, it'll create a single signal in each path. So yeah, it's useful even in SE mode because it's separating the channels in different paths entirely up to the jack socket. Even though balanced is probably even better, but I didn't try it



But the fact that when it reaches the jack socket it all combines into ONE signal....... I'll STILL hear a difference for sure??


----------



## RockStar2005 (Apr 23, 2018)

Chein said:


> I have no idea. Well it would be pointless having a built-in battery if it's for drawing power from the phone instead, so I doubt it's the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chein,

I just took another look at the DH1000 link and I realized I didn't scroll down. Thought $75k was the price, but it's actually only $229! Oops!!! 

Yeah man, looks awesome, and love that it's BOTH Dual DAC AND Dual amp too! 

The IQ is single amp, right??

It seems a bit bulky, and yeah the higher price vs. the IQ, but might be worth it!


----------



## Chein

RockStar2005 said:


> But the fact that when it reaches the jack socket it all combines into ONE signal....... I'll STILL hear a difference for sure??


It doesn't really combine the 2 signals in one, they'll be separated in 2 different wires, but they do share a common ground wire in an unbalanced jack.



RockStar2005 said:


> Chein,
> 
> I just took another look at the DH1000 link and I realized I didn't scroll down. Thought $75k was the price, but it's actually only $229! Oops!!!
> 
> ...


The IQ just like the DA3 has 2 AMPs, one for each DAC, since it's how the Q2C is designed. Just instead of being separated, they are included in the DAC chip.

Well since the IQ is findable on Aliexpress for $115 the DH1000 is still twice its price so... that's what I mean by "way more expensive"


----------



## RockStar2005

Chein said:


> It doesn't really combine the 2 signals in one, they'll be separated in 2 different wires, but they do share a common ground wire in an unbalanced jack.
> 
> 
> The IQ just like the DA3 has 2 AMPs, one for each DAC, since it's how the Q2C is designed. Just instead of being separated, they are included in the DAC chip.
> ...



Well I'm asking with regards to an UNBALANCED connection, since I can't do balanced on my P7. lol So how does it work then? So in that case, will I still hear a difference since even though it's Dual DACs it still ends up combining at the end? Not sure. 

Ohhh ok. So the DA3 and IQ both DO have 2 amps, but they're integrated/combined into each DAC, where on the DH1000, the amps are both separate from each DAC. Got it!!

Yeah haha........ I just saw $75k which was how much they've raised, not the price. Silly me!! lol $229 is nice, though I dunno...........you think it's really worth the extra $100 just to have separate amps on top of separate DACs too? What do you think??


----------



## Chein

RockStar2005 said:


> Well I'm asking with regards to an UNBALANCED connection, since I can't do balanced on my P7. lol So how does it work then? So in that case, will I still hear a difference since even though it's Dual DACs it still ends up combining at the end? Not sure.
> 
> Ohhh ok. So the DA3 and IQ both DO have 2 amps, but they're integrated/combined into each DAC, where on the DH1000, the amps are both separate from each DAC. Got it!!
> 
> Yeah haha........ I just saw $75k which was how much they've raised, not the price. Silly me!! lol $229 is nice, though I dunno...........you think it's really worth the extra $100 just to have separate amps on top of separate DACs too? What do you think??



What I was saying is, an unbalanced jack will always use a common ground wire. But the 2 channels are entirely separated until they reach that common ground wire. It goes =>  "===" for 2 paths "---" for 1 path
-----"DIGITAL SIGNAL"-----(USB INTERFACE)=====(DACS)====="ANALOG SIGNALS"=====(AMPS)=====(JACK)=====(HEADPHONES)-----(GROUND)
The only "crosstalk" they can get is from the GROUND wire, instead of having the analog crosstalk from the DAC + the AMP + the GROUND. So of course even an unbalanced connection benefits from having 1 path for each channel.

I have no idea if the DH1000 is worth the extra money. Another disadvantage is probably you can't change the battery from the DH1000 if it's defective while you can just unscrew the IQ.
One advantage is maybe the DH1000 has more power to drive more demanding headphones. The DA3/IQ can only handle up to 300Ohms headphones (I've seen positive reviews with the HD600/650), which is enough for most usages I guess.


----------



## RockStar2005 (Apr 23, 2018)

Chein said:


> What I was saying is, an unbalanced jack will always use a common ground wire. But the 2 channels are entirely separated until they reach that common ground wire. It goes =>  "===" for 2 paths "---" for 1 path
> -----"DIGITAL SIGNAL"-----(USB INTERFACE)=====(DACS)====="ANALOG SIGNALS"=====(AMPS)=====(JACK)=====(HEADPHONES)-----(GROUND)
> The only "crosstalk" they can get is from the GROUND wire, instead of having the analog crosstalk from the DAC + the AMP + the GROUND. So of course even an unbalanced connection benefits from having 1 path for each channel.
> 
> ...



Ahh I C! So with the Dual DAC unbalanced setup the only crosstalk or "noise/hiss/distortion" would be from the cable itself, where in a Single DAC unbalanced setup, you'd have additional crosstalk from the DAC and amp chips too. Got it!!

Excellent explanation!! lol

Yeah it seems like it would give you a cleaner sound that way.

Oh the IQ has a replaceable battery? Very cool!!

Yeah not worried about the driving factor at all. My P7s are only 22 ohms and sensitivity is 111 dB/V, so I don't need too much power. I'm sure the IQ can supply more than enough, even for my quieter Hi-Res albums like Fleetwood Mac's '75 "self-titled album" (the first one with Lindsey and Stevie), which is def by far one of my quietest (and best sounding) albums.

Thanks so much Chein!!!!!


----------



## RockStar2005

It would be nice if someone in here or reading this thread could speak as to their experience of comparing a quality single DAC to a dual or quad DAC, and if they noticed any differences as a result. Or even try doing this and talk about their observations here as well. On paper it sounds like a dual or quad DAC would make a noticeable difference, but I'd like to know if people have ACTUALLY noticed one?


----------



## RockStar2005

Chein said:


> What I was saying is, an unbalanced jack will always use a common ground wire. But the 2 channels are entirely separated until they reach that common ground wire. It goes =>  "===" for 2 paths "---" for 1 path
> -----"DIGITAL SIGNAL"-----(USB INTERFACE)=====(DACS)====="ANALOG SIGNALS"=====(AMPS)=====(JACK)=====(HEADPHONES)-----(GROUND)
> The only "crosstalk" they can get is from the GROUND wire, instead of having the analog crosstalk from the DAC + the AMP + the GROUND. So of course even an unbalanced connection benefits from having 1 path for each channel.
> 
> ...



Where exactly is the Ground wire Chein? Your diagram seems to indicate its IN the headphones themselves. Please confirm.


----------



## RockStar2005

With regards to the MAX volume of the DA3 vs. the DFR, which one gets LOUDER?? Anyone know? Not sure if we discussed it or not but I don't think we did.


----------



## warbles

Hello everyone...as usual not sure if this is currently the most active thread on Sabaj DA3  but if perchance it is, here are my queries. 

1} what might be the best (straightforward) EQ app to install (on Windows 10) that will give me the 'extra' bass that I'm a little bit ashamed to admit I miss with my otherwise beautifully performing DAC?  I mean of course bass that will yet not sound fake or interfere with quality of rest of FR.

  I adore the THUMP factor but also appreciate that what the DA3 does overall is surely superb . 

2) If I was to seek an amp/DAC of quality and price point that paralleled the Sabaj yet featured a (gasp) bass gain, what amp/DAC might that be? (The only name i've cottoned to as possibility thus far is a Cayin? )


3) as technical nincompoop I'm finding it difficult to see how I might alter any settings at all with this device. Does one do that via the Xmos drivers I've dutifully  installed on Windows? 



Thanking you sincerely,
Warbles


----------



## kukkurovaca

warbles said:


> Hello everyone...as usual not sure if this is currently the most active thread on Sabaj DA3  but if perchance it is, here are my queries.
> 
> 1} what might be the best (straightforward) EQ app to install (on Windows 10) that will give me the 'extra' bass that I'm a little bit ashamed to admit I miss with my otherwise beautifully performing DAC?  I mean of course bass that will yet not sound fake or interfere with quality of rest of FR.
> 
> ...



I can't comment on the Sabaj-specific questions, but for system EQ, Equalizer APO is popular and free. If all you need is bass boost, it should be pretty easy to set up, but if you need to toggle multiple presets, you might also want to download the Peace GUI to go with it. 

For affordable amp/dac options with hardware bass boost, maybe also look at Fiio's lineup. And maybe also Topping's portables.?


----------



## warbles

kukkurovaca said:


> I can't comment on the Sabaj-specific questions, but for system EQ, Equalizer APO is popular and free. If all you need is bass boost, it should be pretty easy to set up, but if you need to toggle multiple presets, you might also want to download the Peace GUI to go with it.
> 
> For affordable amp/dac options with hardware bass boost, maybe also look at Fiio's lineup. And maybe also Topping's portables.?



Thanks so much for this response ! But can you explain a tad what this Peace GUI you mention is all about ? Doesn't signify for me as yet, heh....


I have the entry level Topping (NX1s), but having now heard the Sabaj at work, am aware of its limitations. I'm wondering how much further - NX2, NX4? - up the Topping ladder I have to go before I get Sabaj levels of performance plus those special bass powers! I don't want much, do I!

Will get to.work on the APO asap, and thanyou again for your suggestions..


----------



## kukkurovaca

warbles said:


> Thanks so much for this response ! But can you explain a tad what this Peace GUI you mention is all about ? Doesn't signify for me as yet, heh....
> 
> 
> I have the entry level Topping (NX1s), but having now heard the Sabaj at work, am aware of its limitations. I'm wondering how much further - NX2, NX4? - up the Topping ladder I have to go before I get Sabaj levels of performance plus those special bass powers! I don't want much, do I!
> ...




Basically Peace is just an alternative user interface for Equalizer APO. Try Equalizer APO on its own first and see if it works for you.


----------



## Aibo (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm testing Da3 for some time now and as I have Da2 too, I can say that they do have same sound signature but DA3 does sound better - it has deeper bass and more energetic sound overall. It also feels ike much more serious device in hand. Also, I used to have SMSL Idea at one point and can confirm without any doubt that it's same device as Da2, they even use same driver on ma PC.

I've put some small user reviews on YT recently, so if you'd like to see them here are the links:


----------



## Marcos Fontana

Hello Folks,

Do u know if the DA2 could drive a DT990 250ohms well?


----------



## Aibo

It can drive them decently enough. But it may not get maximum out of your headphones. Also have in mind Da2 is a bit lean sounding with demanding headphones. A guy I know tried it with Focal Spirit Pro and he wasn't happy with the final result, he ended up using older HRT microStreamer which has dedicated amp and much more oomph.


----------



## warbles (Nov 21, 2018)

Aibo said:


> It can drive them decently enough. But it may not get maximum out of your headphones. Also have in mind Da2 is a bit lean sounding with demanding headphones. A guy I know tried it with Focal Spirit Pro and he wasn't happy with the final result, he ended up using older HRT microStreamer which has dedicated amp and much more oomph.


I spent months and months trying to choose - agonising in fact -  which amp/DAC I would for the first time spend a little 'real money' on.....and in the event have been definitely let down by the (DA3) unit's decided lack of oomph ....and it seems downright clinical compared to my little Douk vacuum-tube amp & pre-amp combo (with their great  reserves of abundant volume that flow absolutely distortion-free ALL the way up there where us loudheads begin to fly ...and the Sabaj is quite unforgiving' of the many less than stellar recordings that run through popular music like wildfire ....oh boy....what a crazy business this audio pursuit is, huh  ! Sometimes I estimate about thirty percent pure joy the rest mainly darkness and dismay...?


----------



## Aibo

You said it right, clinical and lean sound is the signature sound of Da2/Idea. On the other hand I don't know any device at that price point that can offer details plus power and musicality. That's why when asked I still like to recommend used HRT microStreamer to my friends. It's a stellar DAC and headphone amp in one, you get all the fine details as with Da2 but it's much more musical and with lots of oomph to drive most of the headphones with ease. So if it could be found for ~100 bucks (I sold mine for that price) it's easily a best buy.  

Currently I'm waiting for a Topping NX4 to arrive for testing, it has dedicated amp. I'm eager to hear how it performs and test it against Da2/Da3.


----------



## warbles

Aibo said:


> You said it right, clinical and lean sound is the signature sound of Da2/Idea.
> 
> Ha...clinical and LEAN....yes! You clinched it ...  Somewhere there must be a headphone that can bring out its very best - beyond a detailed tour of myriad recording errors ? Well that HRT "Microstreamer" is an odd sounding bird! Might you link us to something about heem ? Where is that one made ?
> 
> I have an NX1s that performs admirably and II have of course grown most curious about its higher echelon brothers... alnost pounced on an NX3 when the price came down a tad recently ... What often stymies me I guess is the weirdly different ways in which the specs for these things seem to be designated in Chinese ads..especially output metrics ...


----------



## Aibo

microStreamer is produced by HRT (High Resolution Technologies) which is a US company located in California. It's not new at all and it's a little bit more expensive, but because it's been around for few years you can find it used for ~100$ (e-bay for example) and than it's a no-brainier buy. Here are some links: HRT official page, Amazon, What-HiFi review.


----------



## ccrys

I want to buy Sabaj Da2 for using with Samsung S8+ and Meze Classics 99.

It is 100% compatible with Android 8?

Sq will be at least equal with Fiio X1 ?


----------



## Makahl (Nov 28, 2018)

Aibo said:


> Hi guys, I'm testing Da3 for some time now and as I have Da2 too, I can say that they do have same sound signature but DA3 does sound better - it has deeper bass and more energetic sound overall. It also feels ike much more serious device in hand. Also, I used to have SMSL Idea at one point and can confirm without any doubt that it's same device as Da2, they even use same driver on ma PC.
> 
> I've put some small user reviews on YT recently, so if you'd like to see them here are the links:




I don't know exactly what kind of sorcery is this but SABAJ DA2 (iDEA) when I've installed the official XMOS driver and changed the option at "Buffer Settings" from "Reliable" to "Standard" the sub-bass which was shy now it got way more impact hitting deeper than usual. I'd guess it's just the filter settings with odd names.

Also, If someone with this device can test and report if you get the same result as mine would be nice, so I can be sure it's not placebo. Here's the driver: http://www.sabaj.com.cn/en/services.asp?id=73

_(If you're on W10 probably you need to close all applications before changing it). _


----------



## warbles

Makahl said:


> I don't know exactly what kind of sorcery is this but SABAJ DA2 (iDEA) when I've installed the official XMOS driver and changed the option at "Buffer Settings" from "Reliable" to "Standard" the sub-bass which was shy now it got way more impact hitting deeper than usual. I'd guess it's just the filter settings with odd names.
> 
> Also, If someone with this device can test and report if you get the same result as mine would be nice, so I can be sure it's not placebo. Here's the driver: http://www.sabaj.com.cn/en/services.asp?id=73
> 
> _(If you're on W10 probably you need to close all applications before changing it). _


Intéressant ! So, my XMOS having long been installed already, I should go back to the Sabaj website and make that adjustment there ? Clearly I overlooked heem before - haha not that those options "reliable" and "standard" present much in the way of glamour or enticement!


----------



## Makahl

warbles said:


> Intéressant ! So, my XMOS having long been installed already, I should go back to the Sabaj website and make that adjustment there ? Clearly I overlooked heem before - haha not that those options "reliable" and "standard" present much in the way of glamour or enticement!



If you have already installed the driver, can you see it?


Spoiler


----------



## warbles

Makahl said:


> If you have already installed the driver, can you see it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I cannot get the same options as those showing on yours..I only get (see my 

 screenshot)


----------



## Makahl

warbles said:


> I cannot get the same options as those showing on yours..I only get (see my  screenshot)



That's my driver's info: 


Spoiler











I got this driver from Sabaj's site so I'd guess you're using an alternative version.


----------



## SnyperX77

Greetings!! I just ordered a Sabaj PHA3 for use here in the office. I also ordered a matched pair of Amperex 6688 tubes to replace the Chinese 6J9's. I am pairing the amp with some Audio-Technica M40x phones. I can't wait to get everything in and setup. I just hope I ordered a decent set of replacement tubes.


----------



## warbles

SnyperX77 said:


> Greetings!! I just ordered a Sabaj PHA3 for use here in the office. I also ordered a matched pair of Amperex 6688 tubes to replace the Chinese 6J9's. I am pairing the amp with some Audio-Technica M40x phones. I can't wait to get everything in and setup. I just hope I ordered a decent set of replacement tubes.


----------



## warbles

Keep us updated on how those Amperex puppies do or do not change the quality, won't ya..I got that little amp too, but have not replaced tubes - as yet. The Chinese ones look so big compared to those in my Nobsound  pre-amp/amp pairing, which are Mullards and Teslas respectively. Do 6J9s come in different sizes, or what ?


----------



## SnyperX77

warbles said:


> Keep us updated on how those Amperex puppies do or do not change the quality, won't ya..I got that little amp too, but have not replaced tubes - as yet. The Chinese ones look so big compared to those in my Nobsound  pre-amp/amp pairing, which are Mullards and Teslas respectively. Do 6J9s come in different sizes, or what ?


From the research I did the 6J9's = 6688's = E180F's


http://www.audiotubes.com/chinese.htm
US: 6688 = European E180F, E280F (this is closer to a 7722), EF861 = Chinese 6J9P = Russian 6J11, 6J11P, 6J11P-E, 6ZH11P-E


----------



## SnyperX77

UPDATE: Installed my matched NOS Amperex 6688's in my PHA3 and they sound awesome!! Super pleased!!


----------



## warbles

Dear Mr Awesome! Is it possible you could be a tad more specific?  What would you say has changed exactly, soundwise ?


----------



## SnyperX77 (Feb 20, 2019)

warbles said:


> Dear Mr Awesome! Is it possible you could be a tad more specific?  What would you say has changed exactly, soundwise ?



For me personally I feel the sound is a bit warner and I feel like everything has a more detail. Could that be BS, maybe as I am pretty new to the tube amp scene. So take it for what it's worth. At a minimum I have a spare set of tubes now. And let's face it, a tube amp on my desk at work just looks "cool". That's gotta add some "performance" alone. LOL!!


----------



## warbles (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello again all ...don't know who's paying attention here anymore, but I would very much like to invite suggestions for what type of straight digital amp might pair best with my Sabaj DA3 DAC? (One that might even make it easiest to safely connect from the 2.5mm balanced output of that DAC and not just the unbalanced ?)

I was thinking JDS Atom or the Liquid Spark perhaps, but does anyone here have any direct experience with using a Sabaj DA3 plus amp combination/stack? Haha it wouldn't be much of a ''''stack" given its tiny size, of course !

I"m HOPING that with such a combo I can get the very clean sound of the Sabaj boosted by the voluminous reserves of a cracker little power amp ?


----------



## miguel.yarce (May 14, 2019)

Hello All!

Did someone use the DA2 with the massdrop HD58x? or do I need to buy the DA3?.

Regards!!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Does DA3 has the same compatability issues as DA2 had with some of the smartphones?


----------



## Aibo

Hal Rockwell said:


> Does DA3 has the same compatability issues as DA2 had with some of the smartphones?



It's not recommended to use Da3 with phones at all, because it needs more current than common phones can provide. It's a desktop product.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Aibo said:


> It's not recommended to use Da3 with phones at all, because it needs more current than common phones can provide. It's a desktop product.



Did you try using it with a y splitter and a powerbank?


----------



## Aibo

No I didn't. I used to have Topping NX4 at the same time so never felt the need to do such kind of thing.


----------



## Trzystatrzy

Hey,
Has anyone compared DA3 with SMSL IQ and can confirm that these are the same products that sound the same, differing only in appearance and additional battery in IQ?


----------



## Trzystatrzy

Ok it doesn't matter. I'm using it with balanced Sennheiser HD545. My god, that small box sound really nice. I don't feel I need external amp or more expensive dac/combo. Se sound slighty better than AQ DF Black, but balanced output really makes difference.

Peace


----------



## warbles

hellooo..i desperately need help selecting the _correct_ 2.5mm cable/plug for the balanced output of my Sabaj DA3. Have had one communication disaster after another with Ali X sellers in pursuit of same. Strangely enough, even the Sabaj store itself is incredibly unhelpful in this regard.The latest cable I received (TRN) had three blue 'contact rings' on the plug and failed to work at all. I think the correct one will have two. Is this right? If someone could be kind enough to link me directly to the correct item for sale. I'd be reeeeal happy!


----------



## Aibo

2.5 mm TRRS is the most common and that's the one that should work with Sabaj.







The important question here is what would you like to attach on the other end of that cable? Also, can you give a link for that TRN cable that doesn't work so we can maybe get into the heart of a problem?


----------



## warbles

Aibo said:


> 2.5 mm TRRS is the most common and that's the one that should work with Sabaj.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was wanting to use it with any of my 0.75/78 mm 2-pin connector IEMs, if that's what you mean? Here is link
#Aliexpress NZ$ 20.01  40%OFF | TRN 16 Core Silver Plated 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Balanced Cable To 0.75 0.78 2pin/mmcx Connector Hifi Upgrade Cable For TRN V80/KZ/TFZ
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTYFsz
Plus screenshots of the actual one I received... Thankyou very much for responding!


----------



## Aibo

On the pictures you attached is shown a single-ended 3.5 mm (not balanced)... If you want to use a balanced connection you need this one I attached. It's also needed to choose a balanced connection in the menu of Sabaj Da3.


----------



## warbles (Mar 21, 2020)

Aibo said:


> On the pictures you attached is shown a single-ended 3.5 mm (not balanced)... If you want to use a balanced connection you need this one I attached. It's also needed to choose a balanced connection in the menu of Sabaj Da3.


Hiya. In the large selection from which my screenshots were taken, there is no option listed as TRRS. And I cannot find one in that selection to correspond to your picture, which strangely, looks to come from the same item listing . The one I selected and received was listed under the general heading of 'balanced cable'. But all TRN.   I am very confused!


Indeed, when I plugged it into the DA3 it read out UNBAL and would not change that no matter what I  did with the menu button!


IIs it possible you could find a link to that very same TRRS one pictured?


Thankyou again, very muchly!


----------



## Aibo

You can find it here for example. It's 3rd option...


----------



## warbles

Aibo said:


> You can find it here for example. It's 3rd option...


Uh oh.... that link goes only to Ali X homepage and not to a listing...


----------



## Aibo

OK, something weird happening, let's try it this way: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...ba8364c0338249db-1585172003552-00641-_dS86TOC


----------



## warbles

Aibo said:


> OK, something weird happening, let's try it this way: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...ba8364c0338249db-1585172003552-00641-_dS86TOC


This one is TRN, not TRRS. But that will still be okay? Thanks again for your assistance, by the way!


----------



## Aibo

TRN is just the name of the brand. TRRS is a standard used on 4-pole audio jack...  don't worry about it.


----------



## TylerC

Where can you buy it ?


----------



## lucasbatista2408

can someone tell me what kind of sound signature the da2 has?


----------

